# Solved: Computer overheating badly! (CPU, GPU, System and Core)



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys!
I'm new here as you can see. I've already filled out the form about my hardware, so you should see it.

Ok, here's the problem:

My computer overheats badly. Whenever I go play any game with a little bit higher requirements - after about 5 minutes of gameplay or less the computer shuts itself down (suddenly, without the log out screen) and after a couple of seconds it tries to automatically start itself, but it usually fails, so there's no option than to cut the power supply off. So after a couple of retries and after reading posts about sudden shut downs on various forums I've decided to check if my computer is overheating. And so I downloaded SpeedFan. My suspicions were correct. Here are the readings after being idle for 2 hours:

GPU: 63°C (flame next to it)
System: 48°C (a green tick next to it)
CPU: 58°C (flame next to it)
AUX: 3°C (blue arrow pointing downwards)
HD0: 33°C (blue arrow pointing downwards)
Core 0: 56°C (flame next to it)
Core 1: 59°C (flame next to it)
Core: 63°C (flame next to it)
Ambient: 51°C (flame next to it)

Now the voltage readings:

Vcore: 1,06V
+12V: 11,30V
AVcc: 3,23V


I don't know about the fan speeds, because SpeedFan can detect only one (CPU0 Fan avg. is about 2450RPM).

Anyway the whole point of my question is how can i find out if my fan(s) are working at the highest speed or at least near the max., because I don't want my GPU or CPU etc. to become too hot and crispy (I wouldn't mind the noise of the fan much).
I've tried the RivaTuner to raise or at least check my fan speed, but it says that my graphic card's drivers are not in database (I've just updated the drivers for my g. card about a week ago to the newest version, because some game wanted to), so I didn't experiment, because I feared that I may harm the system and that's probably the last thing anyone wants - a clean new install of Windows or even worse - damaged hardware.

Or if my fans are working fine - could it be the power supply unit!?

I'll let the comp. cool over the night (turn it off) and in the morning I'll open the case and just hoover the damn thing (It's a shame to say, but I haven't cleaned my computer since I got it - about 2 years ago )

And I've also noticed that my computer didn't ever overheat before. Not even the last summer. But this summer it started to. I don't know why. Maybe leaving it on for 4 days straight couldn't do any good either (don't ask - I've bought 2 games online and I've had to download them, and DL the patches too ). So yeah I'm not a computer expert, but I know quite some things about them. After all - I hope YOU guys can help increase my knowledge or at least help me with this nerve-cracking hopefully NOT hopeless case.

P.S.: I'm kind of short on budget, so I would like to try to fix this overheating problem without buying anything expensive. But if there's no other way I guess I'll try other month.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Regards,

Aleksander A.K.A YerOldPoison


EDIT: Sorry if someone already posted this kind of question and got it solved. Sorry again - haven't checked (desperate person here)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

63 isn't terrible for a GPU, but that can increase pretty quickly under gaming. CPU temps are indeed too high. Also your 12 volt is a little low.

You can manually set some fan speeds with Speedfan, and you can set the GPU fan speed manually as well if you install NVidia nTune Utility from their website.

But first thing to do is to open up the computer and visually check the fans, also check the fan in the back of the power supply and in the bottom of it if has one there too. You may just have dust build in which case compressed air can fix that.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

well yes clean comp out first, check fans all moving ok, maybe start up with side cover off to phtsically see the fans

check in bios for fan settings as usually about 3 different options


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys... I will install that nvidia nTune utility as soon as I can, the same goes for the computer clean-up. Probably Monday, because I'm kind of busy this weekend and I won't have much time. I'll tell you guys if I'll be able to get my temps back stable... Untill then - Have a good time! 

See you! And thanks again


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

I installed the nTune program and configured my GPU fan to work at full speed (100%), but when I go play a game the CPU overheats... (after 3 minutes of gameplay the GPU temp was 71°C and CPU was 63°C)

There's also a thing I noticed. In-game, when I play for a while - jsut before the shut-down of the comp a sound like a click comes from computer and the game freezes for a second or two.... however if I exit at that certain point when it freezes (alt+tab out) and close the game manually (Task Manager) it doesn't shut off. It continues normally and when I get out of the game that click comes from computer again. Guessing that something shuts down and then turns back on.

Anyway I would like to increase the fan CPU and other fans' speeds as well. GPU is configured now. And I WILL do a major clean-up in my computer's case on Monday. So yea - any suggestions on cooling down the CPU and Core!? (Ambient overheats too)

Thanks!


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yea and I don't really know how to use SpeedFan.... although I can't change the fan speeds, because it doesn't detect all the fans.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If it doesn't detect the fan speeds then it can't help you.

You can check the motherboard manufacturer to see if they have a utility to monitor temps and control the fans, some do but others don't.

You really need to look inside the computer if its dust build up or a heatsink that has come loose or a fan in the power supply has failed than fan speeds won't help. Generally the fan speeds should increase as needed. Using the computer while its overheating could cause permanent damage, and your CPU is definitely overheating.


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm back... with a fresh layer of thermal paste. So this is what happened in the mean time when I wasn't on the forums:

So I opened up the casing and vacuumed the whole computer. every hole and cleaned the fans (took out the CPU fan and cooler and vacuumed them...). Then when I've put everything back together, the computer wouldn't start (obviously 'mr. I know everything about computers' (me) hasn't noticed that when he removed the cooler he also teared it off the thermal paste - which resulted in a devastating 'CPU temperature overheat' error at the startup (at black screen) and I never made it to Windows again...). So my dad drove it to the manufacturer (company 'Anni'), and so they only put some thermal paste back between the processor and the cooler. So yeah, they only started the computer and checked if the Windows boots-up. And it did (no really Sherlock). So today I got the computer back and it started up fine, but when I go play a game it does the same thing as it did before. It shuts down and tries to boot-up itself again. So yeah, I'm kind of desperate. My computer is under warranty until 12th of August. I fear that the processor is a little bit fried already. Or maybe it's not the processor at all. Oh yeah - any suggestions!? And by the way my current temps after the restart and being idle for 10 minutes (SpeedFan checked):

GPU: 57°C (flame next to it)
System: 45°C (a green tick next to it)
CPU: 53°C (flame next to it)
AUX: 3°C (blue arrow pointing downwards)
HD0: 27°C (blue arrow pointing downwards)
Core 0: 51°C (flame next to it)
Core 1: 55°C (flame next to it)
Core: 57°C (flame next to it)
Ambient: 47°C (a green tick next to it)

Now I've noticed that the temps are lower than before, but what explains the shut-downs when gaming!? I mean I can't play a damn game not for even 5 minutes without a complete shut-down! And it makes me mad!! I mean it's holidays for Pete's sake 

And please someone tell me what are the Cores and Ambient! Please. And tell me cca. how much should the normal temps of GPU, CPU, Cores etc. be. And what should I do. I'm really kind of depressed, since I can't play anything.

Thanks for the effort.

Regards!


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Please note - 3mins after my last post my computer shut-down just like it does in games. And I've been running only Safari!! WHAT THE...!??!?!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your CPU temps are still high for idle. The Core temps are for each core of the CPU, your CPU has two cores. Ambient is the surrounding temperature.

You shouldn't have damaged the processor, the processor will protect itself, hence it shutting down.

What motherboard do you have?

The 8800GT can handle up to a max of 105 I think, but the lower the better.

The CPU is listed as 72.4 on Intel's site.

What are the shut off temps set for in the BIOS? Maybe its set to shut off at a lower temp in the BIOS because now I'm not too sure its the CPU itself doing the trip. Also is this computer is an enclosed cabinet? How war is the room its in?


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

My motherboard is P5K SE/EPU. The avg. room temp where the comp is is about 25°C. My computer isn't in any kind of cabinet or closet whatever... I still have to check my shut-down temps in BIOS - have any guides on that!?

Thanks for your kind response and support.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Press DEL to enter the setup when you first boot the system, then look for the Health option.

Can you also verify that you are running BIOS version 0404 or higher.

Download Asus PC Probe and compare the CPU temps: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5K SE/EPU&product=1
Its under Utilities.


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey. Thanks for still responding to my posts! I haven't ever updated my BIOS (since I got it 2 years ago). Can you tell me where I can check which version of BIOS I have? By the way, I really don't want to update anything, especially not my BIOS, because my system is obviously unstable, because it shuts-down all the time and the last thing I want is a messed up BIOS. So yeah I will try that Asus Probe program. Should I DL the latest version (maybe it doesn't support my BIOS version...)?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Please don't use profanity, even if disguised, this is a family forum.

We just want to check the BIOS version, it should list it on the BIOS screen when you turn the computer on.

SIW can also tell you the BIOS versions and complete info on the CPU including the Stepping. It can also show you the temps: http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Triple6 said:


> Please don't use profanity, even if disguised, this is a family forum. http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


Sorry. I am just impatient, because I can't get this solved  It won't happen again - I promise!

Thank you for the program-link. Sadly my BIOS v. is 0304.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK using SIW look under the Hardware section of SIW and we will need to see two screenshots. First is of the CPU Info results, the second is of the Sensors results. Please post both.


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, here are the images.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, so you have the C0 version of the E8500, that one is supported by 0202 and higher so you're OK if you had the E0 version then we'd have found part of the problem.

But SIW does show that your +12 volt rail is low, Speedfan also showed it as low, that 12 volt is very heavily used by the CPU and video card, as as most other components. Fluctuations in the 12 volt can also cause temperature issues as well as power downs unrelated to heat. 

If you say you have warranty, it may be time to have them test the computer on the bench, they should have no trouble reproducing the shut down.


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey. Just stopped by to tell you guys that I got my computer up and running - smoothly  We took it to that company again and surprisingly they found out that it wasn't the cpu neither was it the 12V. It was the motherboard. Its sensors were bad and motherboard itself was kinda faulty. So they made a switch from the P5K SE/EPU to P5QL PRO and updated the BIOS and everything else that was needed. They fortunately made the switch without having to re-install Windows. So yea. Thank you for your support Triple6! Have a nice weekend


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad to be of help and glad they fixed it for you :up:


----------

